# Inshore rod advise



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 30, 2012)

I just got 2 stradic 4000's and a sustain 2000. Now I need to find some poles

What size and action do yall prefer fishing inshore and flats?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mike I like 6'6" thru 7' medium-heavy rods for my inshore fishing - I just seem to have more control JMHO :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks bud. Keeping my eye out for some good quality used poles


----------



## cole.manns (Nov 5, 2012)

About 7-medium. Get a Redbone lol. Im in love with em.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2012)

I use a St. Croix Tidemaster MH 8' for casting like that - lots of backbone but still enough of a fast tip to work topwater and smaller lures


You might want to look at the 7' Damiki Dark Angel Spinning Rod - I use an 8' Dark Angel casting rod for working bucktails in deep water and it is freaking awesome!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 5, 2012)

Many thanks fellers I'm keeping an eye on all the classifieds.

Still trying to decide if and how I'm going to explain this to the ole lady. My new reels are in route via ups so I recon I'm past the point of no return.


----------



## ste6168 (Nov 19, 2012)

What type of inshore fishing are you going to be doing? Different rods for different species and tactics. I own around 50 rods/reels from 4.5' UL trout gear through nearshore trolling. Gotta narrow it down more than just "inshore fishing"

With that said, if I had to choose ONE rod that I fish more than anything else, is a St. Croix Avid 7' MF with a Shimano Stradic 3000. This rod will handle most inshore fishing needs, IMO.

Also, St.Croix is running a special right now, but two rods (that cost over $230) and you get your choice of Rage rod for free (+20 s&h). I am not a huge fan of the grips on the rage series, but am still gonna go ahead and take full advantage of the special!

Good luck with your choice, and if you narrow down your fishing styles/species, we could probably better assist ya!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks bud, new rods have to get put on the back burner for awile, life kicked me in the balls this week.

I bass fish but am trying to put together acouple saltwater snook/redfish rigs. I've got a stradic 4000/5000/ and sustain 2000 I think


----------



## cva34 (Feb 1, 2013)

Shorter in Boat with several people Keeps hooks outa EARS.cva34


----------

